# Sweet Pickle Fork Oreo



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The other day I the mailman delivered 3 more sweet additions to my Pickle Fork collection. These came from Pawpaw Sailor, and as per every one of his that I have, were perfect in every way. I had talked to Pawpaw some time ago about making a couple of his designs in HDPE so that I wouldn't have to worry about a lapse of concentration and getting a fork hit, possibly breaking the slingshot...this stuff is tuff. Once he got the materials in, we messaged back and forth about which ones I wanted. I decided on the MKII and the Model D, both of which I love to shoot. This is what I got in the mail:









Not only did he send the 2 that I ordered, but he generously added the white Pocket Dolphin. (Perry, Thank you very much) Originally, I didn't think I would like the bigger model of PFS, but after holding and shooting this one, I'm thinking this may become an everyday carry. It is big enough for stronger bands or tubes and fills the hand enough to be comfortable with them.























Now all I have to do is find time so shoot them more.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent write up, Todd. Those are sure some fine looking shooters you got there.

Grats

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD...thank you, sir. I do like these little shooters....I'm not very good with them, but that just makes me want to shoot them more.

Todd


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good times (X3)!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Three's a charm and those are charming Todd. Looks like a lot of practice in your future. Lovin' every minute of it betcha. And Perry's graciousness, well, that is a class act. Thanks to all envolved.


----------

